

Forget CSS Specificity, Always Use BEM - imswapnil
http://blog.swapnilsingh.me/forget-css-specificity-always-use-bem/

======
cstrat
I thought that there was going to be a simple tip. Looking at bem.info I have
no idea what is going on...

~~~
imswapnil
Yeah their official site is little cryptic to read. Try this
[http://www.integralist.co.uk/posts/bem.html](http://www.integralist.co.uk/posts/bem.html)

